
Why is our country so divided? - verbiumlabs
http://politicswithoutpolitics.com/
======
presdia
Was this written by a Google employee? I doubt Google wants their brand being
associated with politics of any kind, no matter how bipartisan. Someone should
send this to Google's legal department or to an employee that can forward it
on.

